# Anko Mitarashi



## Arfil(a) (May 19, 2006)

I hope you (all guys) like it ^_^

zomg msn sketch Yuri O:


----------



## Aa2on (May 19, 2006)

nice job buddy..Anko is one of my favorites. keep the drawings alive


----------



## Zaru (May 19, 2006)

That nose is so wrong. But good work, except that this should go into the naruto fanwork section.


----------



## cupnoodles (May 19, 2006)

i don't know what it is but...her face looks a little bit uh...manly XD
though i fail to see anything wrong with the nose...or the purpose of the lower 2 lines sticking out from her crotch.:S


----------



## Mori` (May 19, 2006)

thats a pretty nice anko pic, moving it to the narutofanwork section though


----------



## Danse (May 19, 2006)

yeah she looks cool


----------



## Tatanka (May 19, 2006)

Very nice job Reiko2. I give it two thumbs up. Keep up the good work. And on a side note, yes I would like some action with Anko


----------



## Neji (May 19, 2006)

it looks cool but the nose is kinda messed up......still great job though!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 19, 2006)

Wow, that looks really hot...


----------



## Gambitz (May 19, 2006)

crap that looks smexy great job man


----------



## Dommy (May 19, 2006)

That's really hot but seems like the lineart isn't very clean. ^^

-
Keep up the good work.


----------



## LinkFanatic90 (May 19, 2006)

You did a great job!


----------



## Shadowfox (May 19, 2006)

You are officially my hero. XD Anko art, it's totally smexy!! I love the curves you gave her pose...


 (And I love your avy.... <3)


----------



## az0r (May 19, 2006)

DAM if only the wind blew the jacket off XD

nah its good i love it


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (May 20, 2006)

Wow great stuff. I love how you drew her anatomy


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (May 21, 2006)

Ooohh....


----------



## Astronaut (May 21, 2006)

yaaay!
Anko fanart!
people seriously need to do more art with her.
this is awesome.
XD


----------



## Kaki (May 21, 2006)

oww.........I'd hit it........


----------



## Arfil(a) (May 30, 2006)

Thank you very much for the comment guys (especially Shadow fox X3) ^_^ , I really appreciated 

and.. sorry that... Anko's nose was (something) wrong (yeah... I noticed that too) hehe... >_< , 

but next tym ill try to do more (and make it perfect) Anko Mitarashi's Style next tym X3


----------



## Tougoozi (May 30, 2006)

her face does look a little manly (& devious). but other than that, not a bad job


----------

